# Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2004)

Super Start, danach eher langweiliges Rennen (weil man das mit Schumis Auspuff ja erst nach dem Rennen erfahren hat).
Und natürlich die ersten 3 Plätze:
Schumi
Barichello
Trulli

Wer richtig getippt hat, bitte gleich ne Mail an Holger schicken:
info@anglers-topshop.de



*Und herzlich willkommen bei der 6. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Monaco!!*

Wie immer wirds in Monaco wohl weniger zu Überholmanövern kommen. Die Startaufstellung, damit auch das Qualifiying wird entscheidend sein.  

Daher werde ich dieses Mal auch den Thread schon am Freitag abend schliesen - Also auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig tippen!!!!

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten. 
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

na dann will ich mal:

1. Schumi
2. Alonso
3. Barichello

1.Schumi
2. Barichello
3. Trulli

BMW & Mercedes treten wegen feigheit gar nicht erst zum start an #2  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Ich tipp dies mal auf,
M. Schumi
Button
Barricello
----------------------
M.Schumi
Montoya
Button

Bin gespannt auf das Rennen zwischen den Häuserwänden. Hoffentlich wird es mal wieder etwas spannender.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Naja M_S, an Spannung in Monaco glaube ich nicht so recht:-((
Wenn die Quali gelaufen ist, kein Auto kaputt geht und bei den Boxenstopps kein Fehler passiert ist der Einlauf normalerweise wie bei er Quali.
Oder kann sich jemand an ein Überholmanöver in Monaco erinnern??  

Nichtsdestotrotz will auch ich meinen Tipp abgeben.
Tipp 1:
Schuhmacher (M.)
Button
Montoya

Tipp 2
Schuhmacher (M.)
Barichello
Alonso

Mal sehen was draus wird)


----------



## Alexander2781 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Hier meine Tips:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. P. Montoya


1. M. Schumacher
2. J. P. Montoya
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## kaptain98 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Hallo
1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Button

2.
1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Montoya


----------



## duck_68 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Meine Tipps lauten:

1 Michael Schumacher
2 Jarno Trulli
3 Rubens Barrichello

2:

1 Michael Schumacher
2 Jenson Button
3 Fernando Alonso


Gruß Martin
__________________


----------



## Discocvw (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Montoya

1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Allonso


----------



## Case (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Na gut,
1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Trulli

und
1.M. Schuhmacher
2.Barichello
3.Sato

Case


----------



## xonnel (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

M Schuhmacher
Barrichello
Montoya

und

M Schuhmacher
Montoya
Button


----------



## Fischkoopp (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Meine Tips

1. M.Schumacher
2. R.Baricello
3.   Montoya

1. M.Schumacher
2. R.Baricello
3. J.Button


----------



## FlorryB (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Ich tippe auf:
1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barricello
3. J. Trulli

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Trulli
3. R. Barricello


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Nun wirds Zeit für die letzten Tipps, morgen gegen ca. 10 Uhr werde ich den Thread dann dichtmachen und uns allen ein spannendes Rennen und vor allem wieder einen Gewinner wünschen.
Also haltet Euch ran)


----------



## harley (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

dann muss ich mich beeilen

1. m. schumacher
2. j. button
3. fisicchella



1. button
2. barrichello
3. alonso


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

1). M. Schumacher
     F. Alonso
     J. Button

2). M. Schumacher
     J. Button
     R. Barricello

 Montoya wird in der 37en Runde an dritter Stelle liegend beim Überrunden von Ralf abgeschossen #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*



> Montoya wird in der 37en Runde an dritter Stelle liegend beim Überrunden von Ralf abgeschossen


An dritter Stelle???
Da sind erst mal die Ferraris, die BAR`s und die Renault schneller, da liegt auch ein Montoya erst mal an siebter Stelle)


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Hier kommt mein Tipp aus Meschendorf:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Trulli

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barichello

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Die müssen doch aufgrund der Chancengleichheit in der zweiten Runde aus der Boxengasse starten, hat Ecclestone gesagt :q . Den Rennbeginn gestalten demnach nur Minardi, Jordan, Jaguar, Mercedes, BMW und Toyota, wobei die Startaufstellung diesmal ausgelost wird. Des weiteren muss Schumi seine Karre selbst tanken und die Reifen wechseln #6 

Das wird ja spannend diesmal  

Gruß Martin


----------



## PetriHelix (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Button

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Alonso


----------



## barramundi77 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Button
3. Alonso

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. J. Button

Gruss Barramundi77


----------



## AndreasK (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Montoya

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Trulli


----------



## rene (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

1 schumacher michael
2 barrichello
3 kimi

und

1 trulli
2 button
3 d. coulthard


----------



## bine (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Hier mein Tip Nummer 1:
1. Montoya
2. Kimi
3. Button

Tip Nummer 2:
1. Schumacher M.
2. Trulli
3. Alonso


----------



## Oldenburger (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

1 M. Schumacher
2 R. Barrichello
3 J. Trulli

2:

1 M. Schumacher
2 J. Button
3 R. Barrichello


----------



## fly-martin (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Hallo

1. M.Schumacher
2. Button
3. Montoya

oder 

1. M.Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello


----------



## Anni (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Hier meine Tipps:
Nr. 1
1. Schumacher M.
2. Montoya
3. Trulli

Nr. 2
1. Schumacher M.
2. Alonso
3. Trulli


----------



## jancomic (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Hallo, hier meine Tipps:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Montoya

1. Barrichello
2. Trulli
3. Sato


----------



## MichaelB (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Moin,

M.Schumacher
J. Trulli
J.P. Montoya

oder

M.Schumacher
J. Button
R. Barricello

...und vielleicht sollte man Wetten abschließen ob das großmäulige englische Team mit dem deutschen Stern es diesmal schafft, aus eigener Kraft einen Punkt einzufahren #y   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mark_NRW (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Meine Tips,

1.M.Schumacher

  Raikönen

  Barrichello


2.Montoya
  M.Schumacher
  Coulthard

MfG Mark


----------



## Ramon (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Tipp1:

M.Schumacher
Barricello
Button


Tipp2
M.Schumacher 
Montoya
Trulli


----------



## Kalle25 (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Hier mein Siegertip:

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Sato
3. Alonso


bzw.

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barrichello
3. Alonso


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

So Jungs, nu is zu, jetzt bleibt nur noch ein spannendes Rennen zu wünschen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 6*

Bei dem doch eheer unerwarteten Ausgang des Rennens mit den vielen Unfällen ist es wenig verwunderlich, dass keiner richtig getippt hat.
Also geht der Gewinn der 6. Runde in den Jackpot.
Strengt Euch an, damit Ihr bei der 7. Runde abräumen könnt)


----------

